

Unidentified Aerial Phenomena Acknowledged by US Government - 1and2equals0
https://www.earthfiles.com/news.php?ID=2284&category=Science

======
bauer
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendlesham_Forest_incident#Scep...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendlesham_Forest_incident#Scepticism)

------
a3n
No, they just acknowledge injury in the line of duty.

